# Correct color blue for 66 GTO engine



## onsmbeach (Apr 17, 2015)

Needing some help finding the exact metallic blue engine color for my 66 GTO. Seems like they used different colors in the early 66's, versus the later 66s.

Dupli-color #1616 is “Pontiac Blue engine enamel” – but they're not sure if it's for the 66 GTO. 

Original Parts Group (www.opgi.com) has a metallic blue #1408602, but one bad reviewer says it's the wrong color for the earlier 66 models, and didn't match for him. OPG acknowledges that there were a few different blues. 

Can anyone tell from these pix if I have the early or late 66, or which particular hue I either have, or should be using?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I don't see your pics.
Pontiac Engine Colors


----------



## rickm (Feb 8, 2012)

I always thought the metallic blue was not till '67. '64-'66 motors the "robin's egg" blue.


----------



## Roger that (Feb 6, 2010)

1959 to 1965 Pontiac engines have that robin eggs look as Rick puts it. 1966 went to the metallic blue. If early 1966 engines still had the robin eggs blue I would like to learn about it as the original poster might be stating.

Post number 5 shows various robin egg blues shades: http://www.gtoforum.com/f50/1964-engine-block-color-22447/


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

All the '66 engines I've ever seen and worked on, in all Pontiacs (probably hundreds) were metallic light blue. And I know that the '65 and earlier are supposed to be robbin's egg blue, but all of the original ones I've seen and worked on are more of a blue-green, almost a turqoise. Some people say it's due to age and pigment change...not sure. I was working on these cars when they were already 10-15 years old. Roger, you are an original owner of your '65.....was the engine bright robbin's egg blue on delivery day, or did it have a slight blue/green hue???


----------



## Roger that (Feb 6, 2010)

Memory fades in 50 years. I took a picture on my original engine paint for you today. This is the water pump area where heat and oil/grease would be the least likely place to change the shade of blue. The picture of the blue is how I remember the color looking 50 years ago. 

I don't see as much green in my original born on paint as I do in what others show a restored engine blue to look like. They all look too pastel or too much green.

Note: 1965 engine blue.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Thanks, Roger. That matches the 'blue' on my own '65 block, which I painted in 1981 with 'Pontiac Blue' from the local auto parts store. Still a bit 'bluer' than I thought!


----------



## rickm (Feb 8, 2012)

geeteeohguy said:


> All the '66 engines I've ever seen and worked on, in all Pontiacs (probably hundreds) were metallic light blue. And I know that the '65 and earlier are supposed to be robbin's egg blue, but all of the original ones I've seen and worked on are more of a blue-green, almost a turqoise. Some people say it's due to age and pigment change...not sure. I was working on these cars when they were already 10-15 years old. Roger, you are an original owner of your '65.....was the engine bright robbin's egg blue on delivery day, or did it have a slight blue/green hue???


I know the blue- green color your talkin about. my '64 motor in '78 and my '65 motor I have now both had the original paint on the motors. both had that blue- green color, but not throughout the engine surfaces. I assumed it was like you said, age n pigment change.


----------



## Ron Fagan (Apr 25, 2015)

Pontiac Blue Metallic, Ames has it. manufacturer is "Plasti-Kote" some recommend a silver base coat : )


----------

